# Thank you to the heartbroken



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*1st Gold*

1stGold

You are so welcome. I will post your baby if you give her his/her name and the date and year they went to the Rainbow Bridge.

My email is: [email protected]

I live in Woodridge, IL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stgold13, I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Golden. 

Almost three years ago, I lost my Bridge boy at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. 

It took me a few days before I could post a Tribute to him. Once I started writing (typing) it, everything came pouring out. I found that posting a Tribute to him was the first step in the Healing process for me. I found a lot of comfort in the words from the members here on the Forum. Most of us have been through it at least once, some of us many times. We all know what you're experiencing and how much it hurts.

We share in the sadness and the joys of all members. There are a few members right now who had losses last year, they have opened their hearts again to a new little one to love. Two new babies have come home in the last few days and have been introduced to us all. We are enjoying the happiness these little ones are bringing to their families. 

I hope when you are ready, you will post a Tribute for your special and beloved girl or boy and share pictures with us. 

It's a long journey, everyone grieves differently, in their own way and on their own terms and time.

Unfortunately, we all have to go through it until we are able to find peace with their passing. Your Golden will live forever in your heart and in your memories. This can never be taken away from you.

All I can say, is it takes time. Give yourself the time you need to grieve and the time your heart needs to heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish no one has to post in this section, I wish no one feel that pain but that would mean no love too.
I read once "pain is a gift that none of us want and yet none of us can do without".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*1stGold*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> 1stgold13, I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Golden.
> 
> Almost three years ago, I lost my Bridge boy at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old.
> 
> ...


1stGold

I completely agree with what Carolina Mom said!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I lost Oakley suddenly and unexpectedly 14 months ago. I have not gotten over it and don't know that I ever will. I come here and cry over those who have been lost. I also cry over those who are so fortunate to still have their babies into their senior years. I know your pain. Please know I am thinking of you.
Carol


----------

